# Late Baled Hay and Cattle



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good read on supplementing lower quality hay.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/hay_baled_late_needs_supplements_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice read.

I attended an Extension meeting last month. One point made was that hay under 7% protein needed help with the rumen bugs. The speaker was not big on tubs and licks. Protein is converted to what the rumen needs. From what I understood, the protein was also converted to nitrogen which the rumen needs to function.

Since the meeting I noticed the 4 cows I own with a lower than desirable BCS score do not chew their cud. I began supplementing those cows and they improved much faster than I imagined they would. I was not feeding for calories but to help the rumen.

I am having a load of wet distillers grain delivered as soon as I can get the truck into the pasture. My thought is to add both calories and rumen bugs.

The cows are on good hay. I believe some of the more timid cows were not getting to the hay rings enough and have begun to place a couple of rolls along the privet/fence line.

A 50-50 blend of corn gluten/soy hulls is still @ 250 per ton. I can get wet distillers grain delivered for $45 per ton.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, heck of a price difference...I know of several outfits in Kansas that are feeding distillers from a nearby ethanol plant and very happy with the results.

Regards, Mike


----------

